# Car Insurance Toronto



## cmckee1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey,

I was just wondering what anyone elses experiences with getting car insurance was like? 

Ive been calling around various places for the last few days and everywhere seems REALLY expensive. I knew beforehand that t would be expensive but so far i havent had anything less than $4-5000, for a 2006-2007 Mazda 3.

I have 5 years no claims from Ireland, and the documentation to show it, but no one seems to recognise those here.

Do anyone have any advice, contact numbers that may help??

It would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am afraid that's the way it is. But try it again after 12 months of excellent driving (no accidents, no tickets), than the price will drop. (but not a lot)


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Contact an insurance broker, they can shop you and your Irish driving information around, they may be able to save you a couple of hundred dollars. Insurance in Ontario is expensive. Insurance for new drivers with no driving history here is VERY expensive, $4500 is good from what I've heard from other. (Where do you live, what area? Insurance is gauged on your stal code as well as your driving history.)


----------

